# No APR Tune for the 2016 S3?



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

Local APR tuner here in Anchorage say there is a tune for the 2015, but nothing for the 2016. They say the ECU is different.

Kinda sucks, i'm looking into other options. Are there any 2016 S3's with a tune? What are you using?

Lee


----------



## sciangular (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm waiting for Apr - shouldn't be long 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Just go with GIAC. They have software for the 2016 ready to go. Or checkout United Motorsport as I believe they do as well.


----------



## sciangular (Sep 8, 2015)

Check out this post. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=7206478

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

AwdOwns said:


> Just go with GIAC. They have software for the 2016 ready to go. Or checkout United Motorsport as I believe they do as well.


no go with GIAC a shop in OC had my S3 three times and one time they took it to GIAC for a few hours and still no go. I checked with them last week and they wanted to take my car for 3 hours. I would wait til next year till they work out kinks. Unitronc same thing. No VWS or S3 built after April 2015 are getting tuned. I just left Eurowurx in Burbank and tried APR one more time and no go. I left with plan B a power module for the time being. Even the guy who owns the shop said to wait and let all the tune companies work out the kinks


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

APR is mailing out its kit to be able to bench flash these ECU's to all of its dealers. So yes, you can flash them.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Well I was just at a APR dealer and this is news to him and he even said wait for awhile to let them work out the kinks to be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciangular (Sep 8, 2015)

Are there any updates on this? Apr is having their sale for tunes going on right now and I'd love to get this discount

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

As of 2 weeks ago it was a no go. My APR guy said give a couple months and after that he let them work out the bugs. Just an FYI I got 45-50 HP from the power module. No it's not a tune but then again I'm not worried about blowing something out. Go in have them hook your up to the laptop and see IF they figured it out. Unitronic has my info and they said they will contact me as soon as they figure it out. I know they are trying since no late model 2015 S3 or VWs are getting tuned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

rickmz said:


> I know they are trying since *no late model 2015 S3 or VWs are getting tuned*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is not the case.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...T-Port-Flash-solution-for-Locked-Simos-18-MQB


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Uh I will wait for APR and not ready to just jump on anything. Bamm1 do you have their tune on your S3 or VW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's go apr! Need dp and stg 2 for MY2016!


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

superwtc said:


> Let's go apr! Need dp and stg 2 for MY2016!


My feelings exactly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

rickmz said:


> My feelings exactly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I currently run apr in my 13 gli and really enjoy it with the ko4. Would love the same fo my s3. Needs to happen soon tho, I'm impatient


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

rickmz said:


> Uh I will wait for APR and not ready to just jump on anything. Bamm1 do you have their tune on your S3 or VW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not trying to start any tune wars. I have no dog in this fight. The "no late model 2015 S3's or VWs are being tuned" sounded a little too definative so I chimed in.

I should have also added that GIAC can currently unlock the "late model" ECUs if they are removed and sent in. Then port flashing is possible.

I would not call the first company to be able to unbrick the DSGs after the TCU flash process issues and port flash the "unflashable" late model ECUs some second tier "anything".

It would also appear you are willing to use Unitronic if they are able to come up with a solution first or I guess third.

Maybe it should have been no late model 2015 S3s or VWs are being tuned by a tuning company that I think is good.

To sum up...

UM can tune all models via port flashing.

GIAC can tune all models via bench top ECU unlock and then port flashing.

APR appears to have a solution similar to GIACs with some purported improvements (no soldering) that they have not commercialized yet.

Eurodyne and Unitronic currently have no solution.


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

Bamm1 said:


> Not trying to start any tune wars. I have no dog in this fight. The "no late model 2015 S3's or VWs are being tuned" sounded a little too definative so I chimed in.
> 
> I should have also added that GIAC can currently unlock the "late model" ECUs if they are removed and sent in. Then port flashing is possible.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Bamm1 said:


> Not trying to start any tune wars. I have no dog in this fight. The "no late model 2015 S3's or VWs are being tuned" sounded a little too definative so I chimed in.
> 
> I should have also added that GIAC can currently unlock the "late model" ECUs if they are removed and sent in. Then port flashing is possible.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the info. But I'm posting about my personal experience and what I've been told. even my guy at Eurowurx APR dealer in Burbank said this is news to him about the bench tune. And he said he would still wait and he wouldn't want to be a guinea pig. GIAC had my car in Aug for an afternoon but no luck wanted it again for and was willing to give me a discount if they could keep it but it's my commuter car and I don't live close to Orange County. I am there for work about once a month. When I went to Unitronic they told me over the phone they could do it only to go in and then it not happen. I guess I will wait for a shop in So Cal that can tune it. The car is a lot of fun I added a Neuspeed for a little kick so I can't wait until APR since in the LA area more then anywhere else. In case I need them to flash it back to stock. In the meantime, Vorsteiner is using my car for some ]

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

rickmz said:


> Thanks for all the info. But I'm posting about my personal experience and what I've been told. even my guy at Eurowurx APR dealer in Burbank said this is news to him about the bench tune. And he said he would still wait and he wouldn't want to be a guinea pig. GIAC had my car in Aug for an afternoon but no luck wanted it again for and was willing to give me a discount if they could keep it but it's my commuter car and I don't live close to Orange County. I am there for work about once a month. When I went to Unitronic they told me over the phone they could do it only to go in and then it not happen. I guess I will wait for a shop in So Cal that can tune it. The car is a lot of fun I added a Neuspeed for a little kick so I can't wait until APR since in the LA area more then anywhere else. In case I need them to flash it back to stock. In the meantime, Vorsteiner is using my car for some ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe APR is working on a "jig" that they will send out to their dealers that will be used for bench top flashing. It is also possible that now that UM can port flash APR is holding off on releasing a bench top solution while it puts additional resources towards figuring out how to do it themselves.

I also did not mean to insinuate your personal opinion was not valid. I would actually really appreciate it if you could post a review of whatever option you choose. Maybe a compare and contrast to the powermodule as well? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

Any clue if apr will have the loaded option for the Ecu as well as apr mobile?


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

rickmz said:


> Thanks for all the info. But I'm posting about my personal experience and what I've been told. even my guy at Eurowurx APR dealer in Burbank said this is news to him about the bench tune. And he said he would still wait and he wouldn't want to be a guinea pig. GIAC had my car in Aug for an afternoon but no luck wanted it again for and was willing to give me a discount if they could keep it but it's my commuter car and I don't live close to Orange County. I am there for work about once a month. When I went to Unitronic they told me over the phone they could do it only to go in and then it not happen. I guess I will wait for a shop in So Cal that can tune it. The car is a lot of fun I added a Neuspeed for a little kick so I can't wait until APR since in the LA area more then anywhere else. In case I need them to flash it back to stock. In the meantime, Vorsteiner is using my car for some ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. I'm in LA as well and considering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Bamm1 said:


> I believe APR is working on a "jig" that they will send out to their dealers that will be used for bench top flashing. It is also possible that now that UM can port flash APR is holding off on releasing a bench top solution while it puts additional resources towards figuring out how to do it themselves.
> 
> I also did not mean to insinuate your personal opinion was not valid. I would actually really appreciate it if you could post a review of whatever option you choose. Maybe a compare and contrast to the powermodule as well? It would be greatly appreciated.


The power module from Neuspeed is a nice little jump. Nothing to get excited about but there is a noticeable increase in HP. I can only imagine how much faster the car will be with a full tune


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

Bump 

How we looking apr?


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Bamm1 said:


> I believe APR is working on a "jig" that they will send out to their dealers that will be used for bench top flashing. It is also possible that now that UM can port flash APR is holding off on releasing a bench top solution while it puts additional resources towards figuring out how to do it themselves.
> 
> I also did not mean to insinuate your personal opinion was not valid. I would actually really appreciate it if you could post a review of whatever option you choose. Maybe a compare and contrast to the powermodule as well? It would be greatly appreciated.


Bamm1 good call on United Motorsport I called the dealer in Orange CA and yes they can flash the ECU and Tranny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaogi (Dec 17, 2010)

I was able to get my 4/15 production date S3 tuned by GIAC. Went down to Emmanuele Design over in Anaheim, Thomas drove the ECU down to GIAC in Irvine and we hung out at his store for a couple of hours then drove back down to Irvine to pick up the ECU. All in all, took about 3 hours, not too bad if you're local in Orange County.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks I will call Supreme Power in Placentia. Feel a bit more comfortable with GIAC. Did you get a stage 1 and how do you like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

gaogi said:


> I was able to get my 4/15 production date S3 tuned by GIAC. Went down to Emmanuele Design over in Anaheim, Thomas drove the ECU down to GIAC in Irvine and we hung out at his store for a couple of hours then drove back down to Irvine to pick up the ECU. All in all, took about 3 hours, not too bad if you're local in Orange County.


Man I just read your post about them having to take your ECU out. Quick question if you have to flash your ECU back to stock do they have to take it back out again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaogi (Dec 17, 2010)

rickmz said:


> Thanks I will call Supreme Power in Placentia. Feel a bit more comfortable with GIAC. Did you get a stage 1 and how do you like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, stage 1, they don't have a stage 2 tune for S3 yet. The extra power is definitely noticeable, especially on the freeway, it pulls really hard going from 65 to 90, makes passing really easy. The only thing is the shifts feels harder in D and there's some weird hesitation when I smash the throttle in S mode. I ordered a 034 aluminum dog bone insert to see if it's the driveline slop that people have been experiencing with a tune. If I just ease in the throttle and drive it smoothly, it's awesome and really pulls hard. It's actually a little scary sometimes when the boost kicks in, I drive with both hands on the wheel now!


----------



## gaogi (Dec 17, 2010)

[SUP][/SUP]


rickmz said:


> Man I just read your post about them having to take your ECU out. Quick question if you have to flash your ECU back to stock do they have to take it back out again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, once unlocked, future flashes can be done through OBD.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

gaogi said:


> Yes, stage 1, they don't have a stage 2 tune for S3 yet. The extra power is definitely noticeable, especially on the freeway, it pulls really hard going from 65 to 90, makes passing really easy. The only thing is the shifts feels harder in D and there's some weird hesitation when I smash the throttle in S mode. I ordered a 034 aluminum dog bone insert to see if it's the driveline slop that people have been experiencing with a tune. If I just ease in the throttle and drive it smoothly, it's awesome and really pulls hard. It's actually a little scary sometimes when the boost kicks in, I drive with both hands on the wheel now!


Wow. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

superwtc said:


> <Image>


$2640? Is there a point to that amount specifically?


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

araemo said:


> $2640? Is there a point to that amount specifically?


Mod money. Now just waiting on apr


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

superwtc said:


> Mod money. Now just waiting on apr


I spoke to the shop I take my S3 to and he said APR doing beta testing. Not sure how true that is but he hasn't steered me wrong so far. He hasn't heard of United Motorsport tune and ha can't say a bad thing about GIAC if I decide to go that route.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

rickmz said:


> I spoke to the shop I take my S3 to and he said APR doing beta testing. Not sure how true that is but he hasn't steered me wrong so far. He hasn't heard of United Motorsport tune and ha can't say a bad thing about GIAC if I decide to go that route.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

rickmz said:


> I spoke to the shop I take my S3 to and he said APR doing beta testing. Not sure how true that is but he hasn't steered me wrong so far. He hasn't heard of United Motorsport tune and ha can't say a bad thing about GIAC if I decide to go that route.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he hasn't heard on United Motorsport he lives under a rock. 

For the record UM is the only company that has managed to crack the 2016 ECU and NOT require removal of the Ecu.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

AwdOwns said:


> If he hasn't heard on United Motorsport he lives under a rock.
> 
> For the record UM is the only company that has managed to crack the 2016 ECU and NOT require removal of the Ecu.


Awesome I called them. Just waiting it out. Do you have the tune in your Audi please let us how it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Is this ECU issue the same as the A3? Tune works for the A3 2.0T?


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

superwtc said:


> Mod money. Now just waiting on apr


I just got my S3 APR stage 1 tune here in Burbank at Eurowurx. Can't wait to drive it home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Showtyme5 (Dec 18, 2013)

rickmz said:


> I just got my S3 APR stage 1 tune here in Burbank at Eurowurx. Can't wait to drive it home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested to hear your thoughts


----------

